# Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira and the Gracies



## EternalSpringtime (Mar 31, 2007)

I have been recently watching many PRIDE matches and this Antonio caught my attension. Although he is big. His arsenal is mostly deviated to soft methods of submission. I was surprised how he submitted top fighters. I don't know why many voters considered Mirko Crocop the second best fighter in MMA, but this guy almost had the same record or maybe better since he defeated Crocop. 

What would it be for the Gracies to try their luck against Minotauro?. I think that this Brazilian HW fighter is the best till now to represent the BJJ game in proffessional Heavyweight manner. Any comments?.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 1, 2007)

Honestly, I thought much higher of him before the last Pride.
I expected him to submit his opponent in the first round, same reasons as you stated above, he's an animal.
Seconds in and he was KO'd.
One thing, I admit they played up the other fighter as a judo player, so we fully expected some tie ups and flipping around, not round kick low, high, low high, hook and good night Nogueira.

I'd love to see more of him, no question he's an amazingly talented BJJ player. I was just stunned the first time I saw him.


----------



## Odin (Apr 2, 2007)

whats this..the gracies actually fight someone with a history of BJJ?? well thats simply unheard of! ( : 

Cro cop is rated higher then Nog because of the out come of Nogs various fights with Fedor


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Apr 2, 2007)

Odin said:


> whats this..the gracies actually fight someone with a history of BJJ?? well thats simply unheard of! ( :
> 
> Cro cop is rated higher then Nog because of the out come of Nogs various fights with Fedor


 
Can you explain to me what Nog fights with Fedor have to do with Crocop being at a higher rank?. I am asking becuase Crocop lost to Nog, and that's strange.

Regarding the Gracies never fighting other BJJ trainers. Royce faught against the "Jungle fights coordinator" Walid Ismail, who is connected to the other family of Carlson Gracie. Same goes for Nog, he was trained under Ricardo de la Riva Goded, which trained under Carlson as I remember. This Ricardo also known to fight the Gracies and defeating them. 
My point is that Antonio is almost the best BJJ fighter to comptete as in HW division. If I would think of someone else, I might go to Chure box fighter Mauricio Rua, but shogun practises Mauy thai along with BJJ, and he is a Middle HW, so I can't compare him in that aspect.


----------



## Odin (Apr 3, 2007)

EternalSpringtime said:


> Can you explain to me what Nog fights with Fedor have to do with Crocop being at a higher rank?. I am asking becuase Crocop lost to Nog, and that's strange.
> 
> Regarding the Gracies never fighting other BJJ trainers. Royce faught against the "Jungle fights coordinator" Walid Ismail, who is connected to the other family of Carlson Gracie. Same goes for Nog, he was trained under Ricardo de la Riva Goded, which trained under Carlson as I remember. This Ricardo also known to fight the Gracies and defeating them.
> My point is that Antonio is almost the best BJJ fighter to comptete as in HW division. If I would think of someone else, I might go to Chure box fighter Mauricio Rua, but shogun practises Mauy thai along with BJJ, and he is a Middle HW, so I can't compare him in that aspect.


 
Do you watch Pride???.....Mirko won the Gp which puts him in the number one contender spot, since Nog has lost three times to Fedor the chances of him actually winning it are quite slim....where as Mirko is currently pound of pound one of the best strikers in the world and does actually have a good chance of beating Fedor, the last time he fought fedor it could be argued that is was a close decision where as fedor did not seem to be in much trouble all three times he fought Nog.....hench why mirko outranked Nog in Pride rankings....he is just a better fighter.

Royce is reknown in MMA for fighting guys that are not that good at grapplering and getting into trouble when he fights people that do know some, look at the first UFC's he blistz through everyone until he met Frank Shamrock.

Antonio is not straight BBJ by the way, he has also studied boxing and i bet if you went to his gym you would find a muay thai coach there too......Nog doesnt really kick because he is rubbish at it....although I do remember him knocking someone out with a punch.


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Apr 3, 2007)

Odin said:


> Do you watch Pride???.....Mirko won the Gp which puts him in the number one contender spot, since Nog has lost three times to Fedor the chances of him actually winning it are quite slim....where as Mirko is currently pound of pound one of the best strikers in the world and does actually have a good chance of beating Fedor, the last time he fought fedor it could be argued that is was a close decision where as fedor did not seem to be in much trouble all three times he fought Nog.....hench why mirko outranked Nog in Pride rankings....he is just a better fighter.
> 
> Royce is reknown in MMA for fighting guys that are not that good at grapplering and getting into trouble when he fights people that do know some, look at the first UFC's he blistz through everyone until he met Frank Shamrock.
> 
> Antonio is not straight BBJ by the way, he has also studied boxing and i bet if you went to his gym you would find a muay thai coach there too......Nog doesnt really kick because he is rubbish at it....although I do remember him knocking someone out with a punch.


 
Thank for the info pal. I have one more question. When did Royce fought Frank?. It's the first time I hear this. Can you send me a link to the video clip containing such a brawl?!!.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Apr 3, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> *Honestly, I thought much higher of him before the last Pride.*
> *I expected him to submit his opponent in the first round, same reasons as you stated above, he's an animal.*
> *Seconds in and he was KO'd.*
> One thing, I admit they played up the other fighter as a judo player, so we fully expected some tie ups and flipping around, not round kick low, high, low high, hook and good night Nogueira.
> ...


 
Wrong Nogueira. That's his twin brother Rogerio.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Apr 3, 2007)

EternalSpringtime said:


> Thank for the info pal. I have one more question. When did Royce fought Frank?. It's the first time I hear this. Can you send me a link to the video clip containing such a brawl?!!.


 
He probably meant Ken.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 4, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Wrong Nogueira. That's his twin brother Rogerio.



AHH! Now it make sense heh. I was floored, I mean like jaw slack floored .

Thanks Kenpojujitsu


----------



## Odin (Apr 4, 2007)

EternalSpringtime said:


> Thank for the info pal. I have one more question. When did Royce fought Frank?. It's the first time I hear this. Can you send me a link to the video clip containing such a brawl?!!.


 
lol yep i meant Ken.

Frank vs Royce though...that would make an interesting fight.


----------



## Odin (Apr 4, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> AHH! Now it make sense heh. I was floored, I mean like jaw slack floored .
> 
> Thanks Kenpojujitsu


 
lol his Brother is not as talented as him.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Apr 4, 2007)

Odin said:


> lol yep i meant Ken.
> 
> *Frank vs Royce though*...that would make an interesting fight.


 
I'd love to see that.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Apr 4, 2007)

Odin said:


> lol his Brother is not as talented as him.


 
They've tried to market the smaller brother (Rogerio) as just as talented but I have never gotten that impression.  Talented for sure but not on the level of the bigger (Rodrigo) brother.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Apr 4, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> AHH! Now it make sense heh. I was floored, I mean like jaw slack floored .
> 
> Thanks Kenpojujitsu


 
Yeah you were floored as he was! lol


----------



## Odin (Apr 4, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> They've tried to market the smaller brother (Rogerio) as just as talented but I have never gotten that impression. Talented for sure but not on the level of the bigger (Rodrigo) brother.


 
I think little noq has more compition in the lower ranks though to be honest, where as big nog is by far the best grappler in the hw division.

Big nogs main losses are to Fedor who has possibly the greatest ground and puund technique there is...not to mentioon amazing strength, as it is big Nog main offensive to to bring his opponant to ground and fight off his back.....which is where feodr does best.

A rematch between Fedor and Mirko would has to be on the cards..mirko's fighting ability has sky rocketed since the last time they fought.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Apr 4, 2007)

Odin said:


> I think little noq has more compition in the lower ranks though to be honest, where as big nog is by far the best grappler in the hw division.
> 
> Big nogs main losses are to Fedor who has possibly the greatest ground and puund technique there is...not to mentioon amazing strength, as it is big Nog main offensive to to bring his opponant to ground and fight off his back.....which is where feodr does best.
> 
> A rematch between Fedor and Mirko would has to be on the cards..mirko's fighting ability has sky rocketed since the last time they fought.


 
Full agreement here on all of your points except MAYBE the best grappler part.  I've seen Fedor lock in a bunch of good subs, takedowns, reversals, etc. both in MMA and sport grappling.  They may actually be even in that regard....maybe.


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Apr 4, 2007)

Mirko is dangerous. Especially that left kick of his. it's destructive. I remember how he knocked Mark Hunt using his left kick. Mark is almost the toughest guy in getting hits, and still he couldn't stand Mirko's power.

As for Fedor. He is the best in MMA. I don't know what to say about a rematch with Crocop. If it was for me, I would still bet for Fedor. He is an inspiration for all Martial arts as a definite fighter who by hard training and dedication, dominated the MMA world with his amazing skills.


----------

